# Food Safety News - 06/15/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 15, 2021)

*Studies highlight Brucella outbreaks linked to raw milk*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 15, 2021 12:05 am Researchers have provided details on a Brucellosis outbreak in Israel linked to commercially sold, unregulated camel milk. Brucella infection traced to a single brand of unpasteurized, raw camel milk was diagnosed in 19 patients during a four-month period. From July to November 2016, the Israeli Ministry of Health noted an increase in brucellosis cases in... Continue Reading


*Blue Bell’s insurance carriers sue ice cream firm, its officers and directors*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 15, 2021 12:04 am Discover Property & Casualty and Travelers Indemnity insurance companies have sued the officers and directors of Blue Bell Creameries to void any general liability coverage for the 2015 listeria outbreak traced to the company’s ice cream. It was not long ago that corporate Blue Bell seemed to have put some distance between itself and the... Continue Reading


*State health department says norovirus infections are on the rise; offers tips*
By News Desk on Jun 15, 2021 12:03 am Public health officials in Minnesota are urging the public, especially foodservice workers, to take precautions against norovirus because of a rise in infections in recent weeks. The Minnesota Department of Health posted a notice June 14 alerting the public and foodservice operators such as restaurant owners about the situation. “Norovirus is a very contagious foodborne... Continue Reading


*Import alert modifications target honey, mahimahi, cheese, dried fruits, etc.*
By News Desk on Jun 15, 2021 12:02 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*WHO discussions of Asia Pacific, Africa and Americas show food safety roles*
By News Desk on Jun 15, 2021 12:01 am Regional WHO and FAO offices in Asia, the Americas and Africa highlighted their work on safe food to mark World Food Safety Day this past week. The Pan American Health Organization (PAHO) is helping countries in the Americas strengthen food control systems. PAHO, through actions coordinated by the Pan American Center for Foot-and-Mouth Disease and Veterinary... Continue Reading


*Empire Fruit recalls cherry juice because of Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Jun 14, 2021 02:59 pm Empire Fruit Inc. of Othello, WA, is recalling “SCORE Montmorency Tart Cherry Juice” because of a potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The recalled product was distributed to customers in Auburn and Basin City, WA. The recall was initiated after a routine inspection conducted by the Washington State Department of Agriculture (WSDA) revealed that two batches of... Continue Reading


----------



## jfsjazz (Jun 15, 2021)

Dave, thanks for staying on top of this for all of us!!!!


----------

